# [SOLVED] Resolution problem Intel onboard graphics card

## sparfux

hey fellows!

so far everythigs working fine with my new gentoo system except for the resolution! my toshiba nb520-11n netbook has a display for 1024 x 600 pixels

the shitty windows7 starter and linux live distros via usb recognise it...only gentoo (and as a test the gentoo live dvd,newest release) wont find my native resolution

under gentoo, i can only have 800x600, which is definitively wrong (when i google for "circle" none of them loke round  :Wink:  )

here my hardware via lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

a closer look to the VGA section via lspci -v:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fdc0

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at dfc00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   I/O ports at f100 [size=8]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [b0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=07 <?>

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-
```

and the output of xrandr:

```
xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default

Screen 0: minimum 800 x 600, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600

default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm

   800x600         0.0*
```

of course i tried to set it manually with --newmode, --addmode default and so on. xrandr adds the new mode to the default screen but cant activate it!

however, when i boot a knoppix live system via usb, xrandr shows a max resolution of 1024 x 600, which seems quite strange to me and knoppix correctly sets the right screen resolution for me!

so, as we can see, there are definitely drivers for my graphics card under linux in general, but as the gentoo live dvd doesnt seem to have them included.......maybe they havent been ported to gentoo??   :Crying or Very sad:   that would be my worst fear!

X works without a xorg.conf, yet i tried so many things like modelines in the screen section, virtual resolutions...nothing works!

then i created a complete monitor section and it shows the right settings, so my edid data seems to be read corractly:

```
# get-edid | parse-edid

Section "Monitor"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:f

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        Identifier "AUO:d230"

        VendorName "AUO"

        ModelName "AUO:d230"

        # Block type: 2:0 3:f

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        # DPMS capabilities: Active off:no  Suspend:no  Standby:no

        Mode    "1024x600"      # vfreq 60.000Hz, hfreq 37.500kHz

                DotClock        50.400000

                HTimings        1024 1048 1184 1344

                VTimings        600 603 604 625

                Flags   "-HSync" "-VSync"

        EndMode

        # Block type: 2:0 3:f

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

        # Block type: 2:0 3:fe

EndSection
```

i copied that into an empty xorg.conf and guess what happened? right you are, nothing!

ive been trying to fix that problem for weeks but as i am new to gentoo...no success so far..

HELP! PLEASE!

big thanks to all of you hitting their heads against the wall while trying to figure out the problem!Last edited by sparfux on Tue Apr 02, 2013 2:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khayyam

sparfux ...

I suspect you have a framebuffer driver enabled in the kernel and not inteldrmfb + KMS ... or both are enabled and the former takes precedence. You might also have an empty VIDEO_CARDS= and so all xf86-video-* are installed (including xf86-video-vesa) ... its difficult to say from the above.

Anyhow, for inteldrmfb you should have the following:

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

.... and nothing should be enabled under "support for frame buffer devices" ... build and install the kernel. 

You would then set VIDEO_CARDS="intel" in /etc/portage/make.conf and "emerge -a @x11-module-rebuild". If you have this set then you should be fine with the just the kernel changes, if not then you may need to run 'emerge -a --deplcean' to remove any xf86-video-* drivers that were installed.

When booting inteldrmfb should auto set the video resoultion via KMS (Kernel Mode Setting) if the EDID is detected correctly ... which most likely it is.

Please make sure to remove any files under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d ... if your using 'udev' then the xorg should work fine without any additional configuration.

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## sparfux

ok first off alll of couse thx for the quick answer  :Smile: 

i have VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

 *Quote:*   

> Anyhow, for inteldrmfb you should have the following:
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=y
> 
> CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y
> ...

 

to find out if thse things are enabled in the kernel there is a command i think which shows either "y" or "n" but i cant remember it....problem is that i dont really now exactly which option it is to look at   :Question: 

EDIT: or do i just type these as commands so that the options are set correctly?

i have already disabled everything under "support for fb devices"

and finally: where exactly is the option to enable KMS?

----------

## khayyam

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> ok first off alll of couse thx for the quick answer :)

 

sparfux ... you're welcome ...

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> to find out if thse things are enabled in the kernel there is a command i think which shows either "y" or "n" but i cant remember it....problem is that i dont really now exactly which option it is to look at

 

The following will provide a list of whats currently enabled:

```
# awk '/AGP|(DRM|_I915)/' /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> EDIT: or do i just type these as commands so that the options are set correctly?

 

Not sure what you mean ... but no, they are not commands, you need to look under the respective sections in 'make menuconfig'.

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> and finally: where exactly is the option to enable KMS?

 

The above items are under the following paths:

Device Drivers => Graphics Support => /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Device Drivers => Graphics Support => /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) => Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

Device Drivers => Graphics Support => Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

Device Drivers => Graphics Support => Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

Device Drivers => Graphics Support => Enable modesetting on intel by default

best ... khay

----------

## sparfux

```
 # awk '/AGP|(DRM|_I915)/' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_DRM_LOAD_EDID_FIRMWARE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_CH7006 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I2C_SIL164 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I810=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915=y

CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VMWGFX is not set
```

ok so far all the stuff i should enable seems enables...

seems about right doesnt it  :Smile: 

----------

## sparfux

another thing im asking myself is what to write in the /boot/grub/grub.conf in the vga= and video= section?

----------

## khayyam

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_DRM_I810=y
> ```
> ...

 

sparfux ... yes, but I would disable DRM_I810 just incase it causes any issues.

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> another thing im asking myself is what to write in the /boot/grub/grub.conf in the vga= and video= section?

 

Nothing, as ... all being well ... KMS should set the vmode. However, if the EDID is not detected correctly you can disable KMS and set a video mode via a kernel parameter.

```
nomodeset video=inteldrmfb:mode_option=1024x600-24
```

As something seems to be wrong it might be a good idea to look at dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log for any clues as to what is happening.

best ... khay

----------

## chithanh

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D2xxx/N2xxx Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) 
```

If you have an Atom N2600 (Cedar View), that uses PowerVR graphics and is not supported by xf86-video-intel nor the kernel's i915 driver.

To get an unaccelerated driver for it, enable CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600 in kernel menuconfig and install xf86-video-modesetting. There is also an accelerated proprietary driver from Intel for this hardware but I haven't seen it packaged for Gentoo yet.

----------

## sparfux

@chithanh

 *Quote:*   

> To get an unaccelerated driver for it, enable CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600 in kernel menuconfig and install xf86-video-modesetting

 

ok ive installed the xf86-video-modesetting, but i cannot find the option to enable CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600 in menuconfig. im using the 3.7.10 kernel....could you give me the folder names in which youfind it in the menuconfig?i cant find it under "graphics support"   :Confused: 

butthankssofar  :Very Happy: 

----------

## s4e8

enable GMA5/600 first.

----------

## chithanh

You can press / in menuconfig to search. The search result will also list the dependencies of this option, which have to be enabled first before this option is displayed.

----------

## sparfux

ok many thanks so far to all of you, the hit about the search option in menuconfig was great, didnt know about it yet....i managed to enable the CONFIG_DRM_GMA3600 option!

first when booting starts, the display shows me a shitty resolution of 80 x something, but then it sets the right settings some seconds!! looks much sharper than before with vesa or uvesafb  :Very Happy: 

but somehow i managed to wreck my X yesterday (no screens found   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) but i can fix this with a little thinking and then im gonna report if X shows 1024x600!

love you guys  :Wink: 

----------

## sparfux

oh my god, 

```
# X -configure
```

 and X worked again! would you believe it, X shows me the BLOODY RIGHT RESOLUTION of 1024x600   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

damn it i love you all, thanks so much folks, as i said, i had weeks of headache because of this crap!

best wishes, cheers and oi from germany   :Cool: 

EDIT: you can mark it as [SOLVED] now, or is this up to me?

----------

## khayyam

 *sparfux wrote:*   

> EDIT: you can mark it as [SOLVED] now, or is this up to me?

 

sparfux ... its left for you to do ... just edit the first post in thread and change the subject to [SOLVED] blah

best ... khay

----------

